# Need suggestions for studying!



## Tiffers (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello all! 
   I'm still in the EMT-Basic class this semester, just actually got home from taking the 2nd/3 BIG tests in the class and didn't do so hot... I did fine on the written test, but when I went back with an FTO that helps in the class for my practical, I had such bad anxiety I almost didn't pass! He told me to relax, take a deep breath, and a chill pill. He said that I did my SAMPLE and OPQRST and ABC's all out of order, but he knows that I have it down and ended up eventually going through it fine(and in order) so he passed me. 
   Do you guys remember having such doubts about what your doing and or suggestions on how to build my confidence/remember these better? ANY help is appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## KEVD18 (Apr 7, 2008)

i have done well with auditory retention. record material and put it on your ipod or whatever you have.


----------



## Sapphyre (Apr 7, 2008)

It sounds like you more have a performance anxiety problem.  Figure out what your learning style is (there's a site for that, I can give it to you if you want), and then use that for your study skills.  If the problem is, in fact, performance anxiety, about all you can do is do assessments on everyone, family and friends.  Give them a cheat sheet so that they can make sure you're going in order/hitting all your points and just keep doing them.  Make sure you know your stuff.


----------



## crash_cart (Apr 8, 2008)

Tiffers said:


> Hello all!
> I'm still in the EMT-Basic class this semester, just actually got home from taking the 2nd/3 BIG tests in the class and didn't do so hot... I did fine on the written test, but when I went back with an FTO that helps in the class for my practical, I had such bad anxiety I almost didn't pass! He told me to relax, take a deep breath, and a chill pill. He said that I did my SAMPLE and OPQRST and ABC's all out of order, but he knows that I have it down and ended up eventually going through it fine(and in order) so he passed me.
> Do you guys remember having such doubts about what your doing and or suggestions on how to build my confidence/remember these better? ANY help is appreciated!
> Thanks!



We've been there too before.  I was also one that needed someone to snap me out of it.  Just take a deep breath and you'll be fine.  It's just a matter of practice, practice, and more practice.B)


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Apr 8, 2008)

i had this problem, i just tried to ignore the fact that it was a test and role play it as if it was real. it helped some what


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 8, 2008)

Get together with classmates and practice outside of class. The casual environment will be less stressful. 

We would run these study sessions by setting up a simple scenario and having one patient and one rescuer. The rest of us would all sit around with our NREMT skill sheets and mark anything they missed and any other notes. 

Take some time to memorize the sheet. Get out a piece of paper and try to list all the steps. After you're done get out the skill sheet, fix any mistakes, and fill in all the gaps. Keep doing this until you have it memorized.


----------



## emtbuff (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm going to repeat what many have already said but it is what we suggest our students to do.  Take the NREMT sheet that is often found in the back of the book or is handed out, or I believe can be found on the web.  Take it every where you go and when you have down time waiting in line, for you food, for class to start, etc.  pull it out of your pocket and go over it a couple of times.  after you start to know what the order is try challenging yourself and start at the top and go through it till you get stuck. then pull itout and review what you had gone through and finish with what you missed.  

you can copy it a couple times writting it out helps some write it in ful order.  You can also try to come up with your own way of remember the steps by making a saying for it.  or something along the lines.  We tend to teach for med/trauma pts that we start off .  scene safe, BSI, 1  pt. etc.  ABCCD, Truama you do your assessment, med  you concentrate on the condition, SAMPLE, OPQRST etc....

You can also get with your class mates, or your family and have them come up with a scenario, for you, you do your assessment and have to figure out what is wrong with out them telling you med/trauma and so forth, and of course repetition with as many diffferent people as you can. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Caliza (Apr 13, 2008)

A lot of people have made some great suggestions already...

Practice outside class time with people, know the check sheet backwards and forwards...

A couple things that have worked for me...for my final scenario last semester, in the hour or so before it I went to the gym, got on the treadmill and just...ran.  For like 45 minutes straight.  That got out a lot of my nervous energy...And I aced the exam!

Also..this stuff: http://www.bachflower.com/ is great!  I like it, anyways 

Good luck!


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Apr 13, 2008)

I hate practicals with the white heat intesity of 1,000 suns because I have 4 speech impediments.  I studder, stammer, mumble, and slurr.  Basically I sound like Porky Pig strung out on crack.  Now I'm a flight medic.  When it's time for testing, someone watching over you can be trying.  You may get a little performance anxiety, your mind goes in 100 different directions simultaneously, and you can over think every little situation.

That's when you have to stop.  Breathe.  Realize that you know what you're doing.  That this test is easier than you might think.  It can be done.  I'm living proof.  If you studied your check offs, perform all tasks, making sure you do not do ANY of the critical errors, then you will pass.

One thing people tend to forget is that while they are performing these check offs, the second hand on that clock is ticking away alot slower than they realize.

10 minutes is longer than you think.  Believe me.

Good luck and kick ***.


----------



## mtmb (Apr 13, 2008)

I suggest what they say about studying your practical sheets.  You get that order down and you will pass all your test without a problem.  Also the more you do it the more it makes since and the easier it is.  I just got done with my class and also what helped me was to write the order down on a notebook and every time I messed up I would start all over again.  It will come to you just try to relax.


----------



## NREMT08 (Apr 13, 2008)

Flashcards Flashcards Flashcards, I was so sick of looking at flashcards by the time EMT school was through that I never wanted to see a 3x5 card again!

But they were the best study guide, and I am so glad that I was told about them,

here is what to do, go to wall-mart and buy a few hundred packs of 3x5 cards and on one side write out the key term or whatever it is, then on the backside, write the definition or the answer, example....what does the Q mean in OPQRST? then on the back, write the answer, Quality (hopefully it's the same there)

you get the point, now here is what I did, I would go through the chapter that we were going to start the next week, I would make a flashcard for every key term in that chapter, I would make a flashcard for every single thing that seemed important, flow rates, numbers you get the idea, anything that will usually be asked on the test for that chapter and then some, 

I would also write the chapter that you are using this flashcard for in the upper corner of the card, so if they all get mixed up, you can go back and look at the corner and see, ok I made this card for chapter 5 or something like that

then you can also go back later and re-study them as a review

now...here is how I used them, I would stack them up and go through them one by one, look at the front of the card, the question, and see if you can answer it, then flip the card over and look at the answer, did you get it right? if so, put it in one pile,

 now on the the next card, did you get it wrong? ok that card goes into a different pile, 

now after you have done that, go through the pile of cards you got wrong and do it till you get them all right, then when you think you know all of them, go through them all the other way, start with the answer side of the card and see if you know the question, see what I mean?

do those cards forwards and backwards until you are so sure of them that you let a friend quiz you,
 have the friend ask you the question on the card and you answer it, you'll be surprised how different it is that way!

 now don't get all overwhelmed  by this, it is easier than it sounds, I also have testing anxiety and these cards saved my life! I graduated one of the highest in my class this stuff works!  You can do it!


----------



## Paulsen7158 (May 2, 2008)

I would definately agree with what alot of people said,when i was going through the training and testing, I had the same anxiety problem and it seemed like alot of my fellow classmates did as well. SO we started a study group where we would meet outside of class and go over the written stuff as well as all the hands on and just do it over and over until you practicly can do it in your sleep!


----------



## TNEMT06 (May 8, 2008)

Study, study, study...don't be nervous, be confident, and study your skills checkoff sheets and don't do any of the critical mistakes.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (May 8, 2008)

Lots of great advice being given to you.  The one main thing that hurt me the most was the fact that I studied soooo much that I actually burnt myself out!  Our instructors were great in the aspect that they were all concerned for our wellbeing. When asked how much sleep I was getting, or how much free or relaxing time I was taking, they were shocked by my replies.  "About 3-4 hrs a night of sleep, and zero free/relax time". I gotta study all the time! Well, I crashed.  I had to take almost 8 mos. away from school and get my head back together.  I knew my stuff, but because of anxiety, exam jitters, trying to compare myself to other classmates (we're all individual as snow flakes), I couldn't see it!  After that time off, I went back at it with a new outlook...(thanx to my instructors telling me that it was okay to throw the books into the corner once in awhile and just have "me" time), and passed all my exams, practicals, practicums, etc. as well as my provincial registry examination(s).  I guess, the bottom line is...take time to smell the flowers!


----------



## upstateemt (May 8, 2008)

My advice is do your Trauma/Medical Assessments at home on your pillow

When I took my EMT-B skills exam I would spend hours and hours doing "practice" skills on my pillow.  That and writing the skill sheet from memory over and over and OVER.


----------



## Tiffers (May 9, 2008)

You guys all gave fabulous advice and Im definately going to go for that 45 min jog at the gym before my skills final and read over what the last scenarios will be for the final.  (Don't laugh too hard.... BUT, a Medic from work told me to practice on my cat, and I think I'm actually going to try that too...Ahahahaha!) 
I definately need to work on my anxiety for tests, espcially since I just got accepted to Paramedic school this fall--can't afford to fail a test because I doubt myself and my skills! ^_^
Thank you all again!!


----------



## JimmyG (May 9, 2008)

Just remember your assessments in order:

*Scene Size Up* - Body substance isolation precautions, c-spine, requesting additional help, scene safety, etc.
*Initial Assessment* - ABCs, General impression, chief complaint, level of consciousness, immediate life threats, transport priority
*Focused History & Physical Exam* - Focused exam or rapid assessment (think DCAP-BTLS for trauma), SAMPLE, vitals, interventions, and so forth...
*Detailed Physical Assessment* - As it suggests, detailed head to toe exam.
*Ongoing Assessment* - Repeat initial assessment, check your interventions

If at *any point* during your assessment your patient loses their airway, stops breathing, stops perfusing, has a change in mental status or just gives you a poor general impression immediately stop and go back to the initial assessment and correct any life threatening problems!

I always found it helpful to collect your history of the present illness (OPQRST) while doing your *S*igns & Symptoms during your SAMPLE history.


----------

